# New stabilizer issue.



## Cheekaay (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi guys.

I`m quite new to the sport but loving it. A few months back I picked up my first bow - a Hoyt ProHawk. Love it. Then added a 5 inch stabilizer and drop away rest - grouping and accuracy got even better! However recently I added a 30inch Axiom stabilizer and my grouping and accuracy is all over the place. I also find my holding arm (not string arm) fatigues quite quickly now.
Is this normal? And what suggestions do you have to fix it? I`ve been told the longer the better for target stabilizers (I forgot to mention I am a target shooter) but right now I`m not liking this new stabilizer.


----------



## Sneezy (Dec 4, 2012)

I'm thinkin that a side arm stabilizer might balance things out better but I'm not 100%, I'm sure some of the knowledgeable folks here will chime in and Give a great solution. I'm looking forward to the answer as well.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: how much weight do you have on the end?


----------



## Cheekaay (Jun 21, 2013)

Not exactly sure Mike! He is a link to the item 

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/w-w-sebastian-flute-axiom-plus-stabilizer.html


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Cheekaay said:


> I also find my holding arm (not string arm) fatigues quite quickly now.
> Is this normal?


Yes it is normal. The longer stabilizer adds a lot of leverage and can put a strain on your bow arm shoulder in the beginning. Try using it with just enough weight to allow the bow to rotate forwards during follow through. Add moreweight later if needed when your groups return to normal.

TAO


----------



## michaelkronmann (Jun 5, 2011)

ok longer is not always better first off yes the long the for levrage but the idea of a stablaizer r to blance the bow so if ur diping u need less weght or a back bar


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

How much weight are you running on the long rod? With a 30 inch long rod you need to have a side bar of at least 10 inches I reccomend 12-15. I run a 1 to 3 ratio on my set ups. Yes you will have some fatigue early on until you build up some stamina. When you set up your stabs have someone watch what your bow is doing when you shoot. It will help you place the weight where its needed and also lets you know the angle of your side rod. I hope this is enough to get you started.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

:shade: like noted above, you will have to get use to it and you can expect some fatigue... if your not holding steady .. try adding some weight on a 30 , get a few weights i would think 4 -6oz would get you where you want.. the longer the stab . the less weight you need.....i would start at 3 oz then add more if needed. and the side bar will add more weight the idea is to try to stop the left misses watch the bow and how it feels if it jumps add more to tame it down to find your sweet spot each person is a little different. dont be scared to add more.....you can always take it off..


----------

